# Tommyrot!!



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm the guitarist for London, Ontario based rock band Tommyrot. We're a 4 piece hard rock band in the midst of recording a full length album in our own studio. We regularly play cover and original gigs in and around London (southwestern) Ontario. So if you're in the area come check us out.


Check out my band's website www.tommyrot.org. We just got the rough website up with some pics and demos etc. We should have all the design details done within a couple of weeks. This will be the place to receive all Tommyrot info and updates.

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

I have updated the website which also includes a live performance of one of our originals.

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

Check out Tommyrot's newly revamped mySpace page here. Take a listen to a couple of previously unreleased tracks.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Lee Bob said:


> Check out Tommyrot's newly revamped mySpace page here. Take a listen to a couple of previously unreleased tracks.


stop making music, please. just stop.


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

you guys played the derby in strathroy on saturday right? wouldve went but i was too drunk. saw bobnoxious instead, hear it was packed in there.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey. Saw your name on the marque at the Derby. My band was supposed to play that night but I had to go out of town. I'm sure the crowd was hopping!


----------



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

Ya the Derby was very packed last weekend. They had to stop serving alcohol at 1:40 because they were over capacity. It was a good night overall though.


----------



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

famouspogs said:


> stop making music, please. just stop.


Can you elaborate on your opinion please? What is it that you don't like? etc


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

I heard you guys from outside of the Derby. 

They were full and I didn't really want to wait in line... 

 

Great tunes though. I'll be sure to check you in London.


----------

